# Some questions about shorewall firewall.

## FINITE

I think that this is the route that I will be going for a firewall. It is not listed i the ebuild package list for gentoo so I was wondering if there is anything special that I need to do to install it. As far as I know all that I will need to do is to unpack the tarball and cd to the directory where I unpacked it to. There I will need to chmod +x the install file and then type ./install.sh to start the install.  With gentoo are is there anything I need to add to that? Is there a way to get emerge to do the install for me? Not that it will be difficult to without emerge just curious. I am already aware about needing a working iptables and iproute which are both alread installed. The only thing I havn't done is recompile the kernel for netfilter support (or whatever). Thanks for any and all help.

----------

